# Funky bumper on La La Lexus



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here’s the front bumper on my 2001 LA 430 

Looking a bit worse for wear

Thoughts?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

There's likely some clips or tabs behind it that are supposed to keep it in place. You'll have to look at what came apart. If it's clips that are replaceable, might not be too difficult. If what broke is moulded tabs of the plastic cover itself, you'll likely need to replace the entire lower valance, unless you have a lot of ingenuity and a lot of epoxy.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Trade it in for an LC500. 


.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My plastic bumper separated on the side when the back had a "very minor impact" per CHP, but, it was from a mid-back impact. Did you hit the front?


I'm no expert, as you know, but, the longer I ignored it, the more the bumper swung out. $2000 fix.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Sometimes if the bumper comes unsupported, and you leave it that way, it can crack from all the flexing it will do at highway speeds.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if nothing else, it looks like a SS screw can hold that back on.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for all for your input.
@huesmann, I've come across many a bumper on the freeway that came loose, in one piece, obviously from a Toyota or Lexus. 
@Fix'n it, what's a "SS" screw?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> My plastic bumper separated on the side when the back had a "very minor impact" per CHP, but, it was from a mid-back impact. Did you hit the front?
> 
> 
> I'm no expert, as you know, but, the longer I ignored it, the more the bumper swung out. $2000 fix.


I'm pretty sure the problem is from running the bumper over those parking lot barrier thingies that tug and yank on it when you back off.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> what's a "SS" screw?



I'm fairly sure that stands for "stainless steel".


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave 

Your assumption of parking lot barriers is what happened to me.
They install concrete barriers with holes over pounded in rebar sticking up.
When the rebar sticks up too much above the barrier top, low bumper cars can drive into position due to curved shape of bumper underside. It's when you back out, you pay the price.

Check the opposite 'mirror' side of car that's still ok to see clips and fasteners that should still be in place. Then either order them or get creative to make something similar do the repair.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Duct tape, perfect color match.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> Duct tape, perfect color match.


Hmm. Maybe in lieu of a re-paint job, too? :vs_cool: :devil3:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

so, did you do anything ?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> so, did you do anything ?


Not yet.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SPS-1 said:


> Trade it in for an LC500.
> 
> 
> .


OMG, looks like they covered it with some of that red duct tape . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> so, did you do anything ?


Dang, you done give me a kick in the butt so, instead of screaming down the elevator shaft, I went to in the garage and looked at the LS 430.

:vs_cool:

Looks like a clip thingie on the left side got broken; the one on the right is intact.

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to devise a way to fix it, but fixing the underlying cause of the problem is a bigger deal. It will likely just get busted again.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am thinking that is a very inexpecive car right now ?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> i am thinking that is a very inexpecive car right now ?


That it is. But I hate it when bumpers come flapping loose on the highway, especially into the path of cops.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

DoomsDave said:


> Dang, you done give me a kick in the butt so, instead of screaming down the elevator shaft, I went to in the garage and looked at the LS 430.
> 
> :vs_cool:
> 
> ...


Buy two clips....:smile::wink2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Buy two clips....:smile::wink2:


Well, the problem is, eventually the clips bust off.

I'm going to see if a more robust fix can be done. Might be a fantasy, but I do like the car.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i already told you a robust fix, that would cost about $.50 and a little effort.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> i already told you a robust fix, that would cost about $.50 and a little effort.


Yes you did, which I'm going to look into doing. :vs_cool:

Now if I could just make getting under that expletive thing less uncomfortable . . . . .


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

We've all heard, and maybe even experienced something going back together and "oops I have a bolt left over". Sometimes it's something critical and sometimes it'll be okay, but this is one of those cases where I think they use just what is needed, and nothing more, so I wouldn't dilly dally with it too long. It seems like those front fascias are one of the most common pieces of garbage littering the roads so I suspect that they don't stay too well once they lose a clip or two.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Yes you did, which I'm going to look into doing. :vs_cool:
> 
> Now if I could just make getting under that expletive thing less uncomfortable . . . . .


there is no getting under anywhere. drill a hole on the bumper right about where the clip was(maybe), then a smaller hole where the clip attaches to the body. then run the screw in. sit on a milk crate if you want more comfort doing it.


----------

